# [renommer des fichiers en ligne de commande] rename

## idodesuke

```
--> Supprimer les espaces dans les noms de fichier (une commande qui ne fonctionne pas).

  $rename "s/ *//g" *.mp3

----------
```

Je ne comprends pas pourquoi cette commande ne fonctionne pas. Elle est cencée supprimer les espaces dans les noms de fichier.

```
ido@zalem rename 01:53

$la

total 0

-rw-r--r-- 1 ido ido 0 Dec 24 18:44 bla bou

-rw-r--r-- 1 ido ido 0 Dec 24 18:44 bla bou bou

-rw-r--r-- 1 ido ido 0 Dec 24 18:45 la badi bou bou

ido@zalem rename 01:53

$rename "s/ *//g" *

ido@zalem rename 01:53

$la

total 0

-rw-r--r-- 1 ido ido 0 Dec 24 18:44 bla bou

-rw-r--r-- 1 ido ido 0 Dec 24 18:44 bla bou bou

-rw-r--r-- 1 ido ido 0 Dec 24 18:45 la badi bou bou
```

----------

## Magic Banana

Enlève l'étoile :

```
rename 's/ //g' *
```

----------

## Poussin

Question à 1000 points: Vous utilisez quoi comme paquet pour obtenir un rename "debian-like"? Parce que le rename de base de gentoo, il n'accepte pas les regexp. Personnellement, j'utilise sys-apps/rename (/usr/bin/renamexm), qui permet cette option (via le param -s), mais une version permettant les groupements serait intéressante

----------

## truc

dev-perl/rename

?

----------

## StinGer_Uesugi

mv + script en bash ? (Sisi, bash sait manipuler les chaînes de caractères !  :Razz:  )

----------

## geekounet

Ou zmv de zsh  :Wink: 

----------

